# Forms Question - Anyo Isa vs Kenpo Short Form 1.



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 12, 2002)

Heres one for the more experienced folks.  

Anyo Isa vs Short Form 1.

In Kenpo, short form one at the basic level shows a series of basic blocks., at the advanced levels, blocks and strikes. (I'm summarizing incredibly here, so bear with me)

What does Anyo Isa show the Modern Arnis beginner, and does it have anything to offer to the experienced practitioner?


:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 12, 2002)

as I teach the breakdown (and this is heavily Dillman influenced) you start with brush/hold/strike (aka basic trapping hands) left and right; this gives you your entry.  The cross and spin gives you a series of grapples after your entry/strike (Professor was fond of the "bicep-wrist lock" and had me close to passing out several times when he demoed the move).  The sweeping motions (down block-side block if you prefer, though I teach them as one move with flow) give  a variety of passed and arm locks.  Professor would also use these to redirect high kicks to dumps; again, not fun on the receiving end.  The end sequence (taken from Pinan one) has some strong grappling breakdown; I teach reverse two-finger lock into a head strike as a basic.  (note that I omit the punches from this sequence; they clutter the form and inhibit the breakdown I teach; and lest I be accused of 'changing the forms' Professor saw me demonstrate and teach this often enough with the comment 'berry good!')
kenpo short one also has some awesome grappling breakdown if you can step back from the blocking aspect, by the way.
There is definate value for advanced students, but it is all in how you practice.  As an example I had some advanced students working the lower level empty hand anyos last night as single and double knife forms.  Do they translate exactly; no of course not.  Does working this make you think and force you to make connections; sure.  
That is part of my approach, hope it helps.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2002)

Well, if one to watch some of the old video tapes
made my Prof Presas, Empty Hand form one also
had Diving Arm throws as applications where
there was trapping hands. This applies to most
of the forms, where just a block or a block/parry
and or strike exist. Prof Presas had many 
different interpretations.

Just my two cents worth.

Have fun

Rich

:drinkbeer:


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

There is a diving throw in Anyo isa
that i have used  in live Submisson Grappling. 

And the trapping is done throught
A Modern Arnis practioners rise from white to black.
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2002)

Kaith et al,

The advanced version of the form is also done with the Flow ad cutting motions versus the hard striking motions usually taught to beginners.

Just another piece of information I thought of.

Best Regards

Rich


----------

